
Efficient rollup tables with HyperLogLog in Postgres - johns
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2017/06/30/efficient-rollup-with-hyperloglog-on-postgres/
======
eropple
So, semi-offtopic, but I know the Citus folks are here and read these and it's
good advice in general: please stop using Drift and popping up folksy-friendly
automated chat stuff. We know what Drift is. We've used it too. It makes
reading your stuff unpleasant having popups fly at my face and makes you look
desperate to get my attention when you should be impressing me with how
awesome your tech is (and it is!).

And I say this as somebody who _really likes_ CitusDB. You guys are great. But
your website just made me want to peace right on out.

~~~
manigandham
It's a small chat message in the bottom corner, hardly a full-screen takeover
- is it really that annoying?

And it makes business sense as it usually increases engagement and interaction
with potential customers.

~~~
eropple
I have a 1440p monitor and usually browse in a window about 640px wide
(monitor split into four columns). The popup covers a very large chunk of the
actual text.

And it's not "a chat message" on top of that, which is what makes my eyes roll
out of my head and bounce down the lane. It's a CRM feeder pretending to be a
chat application, where it's more likely than not there's no human on the
other side and it's very likely it's not the person whose name is on it. It's
just lame and manipulative stuff Marketer Stuff.

